# Bread



## crossx (Nov 12, 2004)

Any ideas for a bread recipe withouot using wheat flour or yeast?
Sounds like a tall order but i've managed to make a small loaf without yeast but with wheat self raising flour.  I need now to replace the wheat as my daughter is intolerant to yeast *and* wheat - G-d help us!!

Any ideas would be much appreeciated.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 12, 2004)

Here are a host of recipies found on the about.com site.  I hope that helps!

http://allergies.about.com/cs/recipesg/a/blwfnetrecipes.htm


----------



## crossx (Nov 12, 2004)

Many thanks for your reply.
It's the yeast free that's the problem!!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 12, 2004)

I apologize for totally missing that point!  What a challenge.  I'd suggest you also post this topic down in the breads section, because we do have quite a few folks down there who don't often jump in on our mindless prattles and pranks up here.

The only thing my limited mind would suggest is unleavened breads with non-wheat flours...variations from the world of flatbreads.


----------



## norgeskog (Nov 12, 2004)

crossx, try a health food store or one that carries bulk dried items.  I have seen several of them in my local store, flours made from barley, rice, soy, etc.  Good luck.


----------



## kleenex (Nov 12, 2004)

Go here:

http://www.oasisbreads.com/


----------



## norgeskog (Nov 12, 2004)

kleenex said:
			
		

> Go here:
> 
> http://www.oasisbreads.com/



No wonder you use kleenex here??     If you like the habaneros which I cannot even touch let alone eat, ever tried scotch bonnets????  I cannot even be in the same room with those things.  Guess I am a wimp cause I like anaheim, pablano, pasilla peppers.  Hot enough to know you are eating peppers but not so hot you need to get your mouth relined.


----------

